# Suche nach Anfängertutorials für PI7



## Danni (8. Juli 2003)

Hallöchen !

Bin noch sehr neu hier...möchte auf diesem Wege versuchen, Tutorials für blutige Anfänger für PI7 zu finden.
Wer kann mir weiter helfen ??
Lieben Dank im Voraus!

Gruss
Danni


----------



## pReya (8. Juli 2003)

Naja, sagen wirs mal so, für PI brauchst du doch eigentlich keine Tutorials,da alle Effekte etc... Per Mausklick zu realisieren sind. Gute Grafiken bekommst du damit nicht hin ! Ich hab auchmal mit PI angefangen, hab aber gemerkt das es nich wirklich gut is, bin auf PhotoShop umgestiegen und des kann ich jetz auh einigermaßen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie eilig Du es hast, aber ich kann Dir mal was raussuchen, es gab da mal eine Seite, die ich offline habe!
(sollte ich Dich vergessen, bitte dran erinnern)

dj-stylez: PI kommt zwar nicht an PS ran, aber das Du damit *keine* guten Grafiken erstellen kanst ist schlichtweg Quatsch!


----------



## Bastelhexe (9. Juli 2003)

also für anfänger empfehle ich auf jeden Fall die seite:

http://www.grafikland.com 
dort gibt es tuts für anfänger und nich einiges mehr.
2 kleine tuts habe ich auch schon selber geschrieben, aber meine seite gefindet sich noch im aufbau
http://www.derbastelplanet********


wenn da nix für die bei ist melde dich nochmal ich habe noch ein paar seiten in meinen favoriten


----------



## Moira (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo,


also ich arbeite nur mit PI und es ist einfach zu bedienen und bestens.Tutorials findest du bei Grafikland.com


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Juli 2003)

@ Danni: Bzgl. deiner PM und meiner Tuts auf CD ( der Offline Webseiten ):

Es handelt sich bei meinem Material *nur* um die alte Fassung der schon genannten Seite Grafikland.com.

Ich denke mal dann brauchst Du das nimmer ! (Oder?)


----------



## honeyboy (14. Juli 2003)

Tja, grafikland.com wurde ja schon genannt. Was ich sonst noch empfehlen kann:

http://www.juergens-workshops.de/

Die PI5-Tuts kannst dir sogar direkt vonna Page laden  Wenn du Glück hast schickt dir Jürgen dann soagr noch die PI7-Tuts per Mail damit du sie offline hast; ich hab erst gestern von ihm die für die 8er Version bekommen. Also falls du sie offline brauchst/haben willst mail ihm einfach


----------

